# brake light on dash stays on



## bopman (Jan 16, 2011)

hi guys, I have a jinma 284,
its great just i noticed the other day the light for the brake thats on the dash stays on even tho the brakes are off, has any one had the problem? the brake lights dont seem to be working, but yet the same lights work at the back if the lights are going, would like to fix it if i know how thanks


----------



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

Bad brake light switch?


----------

